# 50s style: colour & BW versions - which do you like?



## guitarmy (Oct 7, 2007)

Which version do you like better? Also, other crit is always appreciated.

1 Colour






2 B/W


----------



## wildmaven (Oct 7, 2007)

I like the first one. The red color of her lips and dress are also in the buttons and the player, so it works well. 

Marian


----------



## Efergoh (Oct 7, 2007)

why not somewhere in the middle?


----------



## Efergoh (Oct 7, 2007)

Or push the envelope and super saturate?


----------



## guitarmy (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah, I tried both desat and oversat, but settled on the one I had posted as a personal preference. I do think I like the color better than the bw though.


----------



## AprilRamone (Oct 7, 2007)

I prefer the color version as well.  And, I do think you could bump the color like Efergoh did.  It looks good like that


----------



## zendianah (Oct 7, 2007)

COLOR FOR ME !


----------



## castrol (Oct 7, 2007)

Absolutely, positively color.


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Oct 7, 2007)

castrol said:


> Absolutely, positively color.




i concur.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I like the super sat and the regular color too.  THe black and white is nice but it seems to be missing something.


----------



## Efergoh (Oct 7, 2007)

The scene is pretty monochromatic to begin with considering the only real color is in the dress and jukebox. 
Might be a decent candidate for selective color.


----------



## castrol (Oct 7, 2007)

Efergoh said:


> The scene is pretty monochromatic to begin with considering the only real color is in the dress and jukebox.
> Might be a decent candidate for selective color.




I think that is why I like this one so much. I dislike selective colored photos,
but when it is done for real and not is photoshop, its pretty cool.


----------



## schuylercat (Oct 7, 2007)

It's a neat shot - the girl is attractive, there's a cool period vibe happening, and there's a TON of contrast.

I haven't touched photohiop in years, but I took it out and buthchered the shot (pretty dang embarassing, I tell you!) and I found that silly way of going super contrasty BW with JUST the dress red.  It's well framed for it, too.  I screwed it up so bad I can't post it, but a talented photoshopper can do it!

P.S. - Sometimes I hate those shots BW shots with color details.  I think I'm out of touch...


----------



## wildmaven (Oct 7, 2007)

When you remove the color, it stops being "50's style" because you lose that "oh so 50's" bright red lipstick. 

Marian


----------



## JIP (Oct 7, 2007)

I think for a shot like this the reds should definately be there and mabye the reds should be even a little oversaturated but overall I would say nice shot.


----------



## kundalini (Oct 7, 2007)

Definitely color and oversaturate slightly, somewhere between your original and what Efergoh did.


----------



## tkme4ard (Oct 7, 2007)

I agree with Kundalini!


----------



## guitarmy (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Crit and suggestions noted. I don't think I'll be doing selective color - not my style.


----------



## craig (Oct 7, 2007)

I vote for the original colour post. Love the styling on this one. Everything from the dress to the jukebox to the model to the floor tile. The photography is good. I am not sure about the high and wide angle approach. As a viewer it distances me from her. She seems untouchable, when all I want to do is ask her to dance. Certainly there are a million other shots. Maybe post a contact sheet.

Love & Bass


----------



## guitarmy (Oct 8, 2007)

craig said:


> I vote for the original colour post. Love the styling on this one. Everything from the dress to the jukebox to the model to the floor tile. The photography is good. I am not sure about the high and wide angle approach. As a viewer it distances me from her. She seems untouchable, when all I want to do is ask her to dance. Certainly there are a million other shots. Maybe post a contact sheet.
> 
> Love & Bass


 
Thanks Craig. I do have a few others, but this is my personal favorite. I haven't posted the others except a couple at my Flickr site, which are still 'high and wide' as you put it. 

Good crit though; I didn't think about that.


----------



## thebeginning (Oct 9, 2007)

color!!

seems more natural to the 50's era style it seems you're going for


----------



## S2K1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Color for sure. Great composition in the shot though, I really like it.


----------



## littlesandra (Oct 9, 2007)

Color, and pop those reds!


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Oct 9, 2007)

Color color color color color!


----------



## stellar_gal (Oct 10, 2007)

Color for me too.


----------



## JCPics (Oct 10, 2007)

The colour edition really helps to set the theme.  My problem with the B&W shot is that the contrast is flat to me on her dress and skin and doesn't fit with the theme as much.  Bumping up the saturation works here.

Nice shot


----------



## fstop23 (Oct 10, 2007)

The angle is weird... it makes her legs look unnaturally short.  And like everyone else, color.


----------



## johnmh (Oct 10, 2007)

Efergoh's "somewhere in the middle" subdued color looks eerily like many of the older color slides my father took - though the red seems to have shifted a bit as well as faded.  Those bright red lipsticks are no longer as bright as they were originally.


----------



## WDodd (Oct 10, 2007)

I like the color version somewhere in between.


----------



## Christina (Oct 11, 2007)

Efergoh said:


> why not somewhere in the middle?



This is what i was talking about in one of my posts! Id like to know how this coloring was done.


----------



## JubbaKing (Oct 11, 2007)

Color. It's too busy to be black and white or desaturated.


----------

